# help needed with limassol areas...



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

If anyone can he me I'd be most grateful. We are moving to Limassol this Sept so I need to start looking for a house/apartment for long term let. However I do have two small children and would like to be around other english people for the first 12 months to help us settle as a family and adapt to Cyprus living. So need to know where the recommended areas are around Lmassol, close to english primary school and close to other english mums. If anyone can provide me with information it would help me so so much. thanks


----------



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

We have just returned from Cyprus , we're looking to do the same as you. We looked at the 3 villages by Erimi. They are just 12km from Limassol and with the duel carrageway , you can be in town very quickly. Half the village seemed to be Brit's and everyone seemed friendly . Our friends are looking at doing the same, they have small kids too, they fell in love with Paphos and have visited schools , which they said were excellent. Email me and I'll gladly send you a couple of contacts that I made.


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya, 
Thanks for replying to my post. My problem is I have been everywhere on the island apart from Limassol!! 

We started looking in Paphos as the property prices around limassol are high, we are looking at renting long term. I will look around Erimi as this sounds like just what we need. When are you looking at goin over ?? have you seen anywhere you like yet?? 
look forward to speaking to you.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The thing with Limassol is english-speaking families are scattered everywhere. If you want a fully English community then yes Erimi, Episkopi, Akrotiri etc... are your best choices, the area near the My Mall also has a high English community. All these places though are outskirts of Limassol.

My suggestion would be to live somewhere central, then it's a 15 to 20 minute drive everywhere.


----------



## Katherine Fairlie (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi! I live in Kolossi which is the village next to Erimi. It's really nice and has a good mixture of British and Cypriot families. This is the best area if you're looking for a British community. We have a few nice local pubs, restaurants (including a good chinese and curry house) and one of the nicest beaches on the island. Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya, 

Thanks so much for your advice, I have been looking around these areas - although I don't know where 'My Mall' is - can you let me know?? Also anyone know a rental agent who would list properties around these area's. I feel much better knowing that there is a british community in Limassol, this is very important to us and I'm grateful for all your posts.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice, I have been looking around these areas - although I don't know where 'My Mall' is - can you let me know?? Also anyone know a rental agent who would list properties around these area's. I feel much better knowing that there is a british community in Limassol, this is very important to us and I'm grateful for all your posts.


My Mall is the big new shopping mall on the Western side of Limassol. At the top of the road which goes down to ladies mile.


----------



## mandty37 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, we r moving out next month in aug.. We have 2 young children & have just got them into the heritage sch.. We were out there last week 2 sort everything out & think we looked at every English sch on the island & the heritage was the only sch that would take both of them!! Our villa is in fassouri right by the 'my mall', we used a very good estate agent out there who was recommend to us as we couldn't find much online, they helped us sort out everything.. I could get the number 4 u tomorrow if u need me to?? 
Mandy x


----------



## travellingmum (Jun 10, 2011)

hi,
I'm after the same sort of info, we'd like to put the kids in the state primary school in Erimi and I understand that we have to live in the village to qualify for that. But I can't find any properties on line in that area. Any help (websites, numbers) of estate agents would be great.

Thanks 

Also, I know that it's only 12k from Limassol, but what happens at rush hour? Or is there not such a thing in the area? How long does it usually take people to get to work in Limassol from that area?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

travellingmum said:


> hi,
> I'm after the same sort of info, we'd like to put the kids in the state primary school in Erimi and I understand that we have to live in the village to qualify for that. But I can't find any properties on line in that area. Any help (websites, numbers) of estate agents would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I assume that you are looking for a rental because there are plenty of properties for sale online in Erimi.?

try Kaimar consulting. They are based in Limassol and can often find properties even if they havnt got them on their books. Also Best Cyrpus properties may be able to help. They are also based in Limassol and do rentals as well as sales.


----------



## travellingmum (Jun 10, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I assume that you are looking for a rental because there are plenty of properties for sale online in Erimi.?
> 
> try Kaimar consulting. They are based in Limassol and can often find properties even if they havnt got them on their books. Also Best Cyrpus properties may be able to help. They are also based in Limassol and do rentals as well as sales.


thank you, I'll try these.
Yes, we're looking to rent until we find our bearings. The only rentals I managed to find online in Erimi are holiday rentals, so not the sort of thing (or price) we're looking for....


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

mandty37 said:


> Hi, we r moving out next month in aug.. We have 2 young children & have just got them into the heritage sch.. We were out there last week 2 sort everything out & think we looked at every English sch on the island & the heritage was the only sch that would take both of them!! Our villa is in fassouri right by the 'my mall', we used a very good estate agent out there who was recommend to us as we couldn't find much online, they helped us sort out everything.. I could get the number 4 u tomorrow if u need me to??
> Mandy x


Mandy, 
thanks for your post it was very useful and nice to know others are in the same position as me. If you could pass on ur contact for finding us a property I'd be most grateful, I reckon I've been on every rental website cyprus has to offer and only found a few places in your area. Keep me updated on the move, I bet its stressful for you with two kids as well!! look forward to speaking to you. x


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

travellingmum said:


> hi,
> I'm after the same sort of info, we'd like to put the kids in the state primary school in Erimi and I understand that we have to live in the village to qualify for that. But I can't find any properties on line in that area. Any help (websites, numbers) of estate agents would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Hiya, 
I'm looking at puttin my kids in state primary school in villages around Episkopi, one of the reason why an english community is important to us. If you find any decent websites/agents let me know and I will do the same.
Manyt thanks


----------



## travellingmum (Jun 10, 2011)

bailey44 said:


> Hiya,
> I'm looking at puttin my kids in state primary school in villages around Episkopi, one of the reason why an english community is important to us. If you find any decent websites/agents let me know and I will do the same.
> Manyt thanks



thanks, will do.

how old are your children? Mine are 3 and almost 5, so she won't start in primary until sept 2012, but from what I understood from the ministry of ed. website I'd have to register her with a local address by January 2012.

Also, do you knwo anything about nurseries in that area?


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya, 
My girls are 18 months and 4, unsure about nurseries as not looked at this yet. There is a website called 'mums in cyprus' or something like that which I found on<snip>which is also a good site to look around. Have you managed to find any decent rental companies yet?? I'm still looking around with no luck yet. Have do organised the shipping or are you just taking family and suitcases??


----------

